# Jersey time?



## pot man27 (Mar 7, 2006)

I live in the new jersey area and was wondering when is a good time to plant my plants and wether or not i should start them inside


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 7, 2006)

You give your plants a big advantage starting them inside IF YOU HAVE A GROWROOM SET UP.  Ideally they should be about a foot tall when you "harden them off" (get them ready for outside by taking them out for 1 hour 1 day, 2 hours the next, etc., until they are acclimated to their new environment.

To find out the best time for planting in your area, call a local nursery and ask them when the last danger of frost usually is; plan to plant outside then.


----------



## pot man27 (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks, i have a little room that i use to start plants but they died last year once i put them outside they were like 6 inches. thanks for the help


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

Frost Chart for United States

Courtesy of National Climatic Center
Also see our Frost Chart for Canada.

DATES GIVEN are normal averages for a light freeze (32 degrees F); local weather and topography may cause considerable variations. The possibility of frost occurring after the spring dates and before the fall dates is 50 percent. The classification of freeze temperatures is usually based on their effect on plants, with the following commonly accepted categories: Light freeze: 29 degrees F to 32 degrees F -- tender plants killed, with little destructive effect on other vegetation. Moderate freeze: 25 degrees F to 28 degrees F -- widely destructive effect on most vegetation, with heavy damage to fruit blossoms and tender and semihardy plants. Severe freeze: 24 degrees F and colder -- damage to most plants.

City	State	Growing Season
(Length in Days)	Last Frost
Spring	First Frost
Fall
Mobile	AL	272	Feb. 27	Nov. 26
Juneau	AK	133	May 16	Sept. 26
Phoenix	AZ	308	Feb. 5	Dec. 15
Tucson	AZ	273	Feb. 28	Nov. 29
Pine Bluff	AR	234	Mar. 19	Nov. 8
Eureka	CA	324	Jan. 30	Dec. 15
Sacramento	CA	289	Feb. 14	Dec. 1
San Francisco	CA	*	*	*
Denver	CO	157	May 3	Oct. 8
Hartford	CT	167	Apr. 25	Oct. 10
Wilmington	DE	198	Apr. 13	Oct. 29
Miami	FL	*	*	*
Tampa	FL	338	Jan. 28	Jan. 3
Athens	GA	224	Mar. 28	Nov. 8
Savannah	GA	250	Mar. 10	Nov. 15
Boise	ID	153	May 8	Oct. 9
Chicago	IL	187	Apr. 22	Oct. 26
Springfield	IL	185	Apr. 17	Oct. 19
Indianapolis	IN	180	Apr. 22	Oct. 20
South Bend	IN	169	May 1	Oct. 18
Atlantic	IA	141	May 9	Sept. 28
Cedar Rapids	IA	161	Apr. 29	Oct. 7
Topeka	KS	175	Apr. 21	Oct. 14
Lexington	KY	190	Apr. 17	Oct. 25
Monroe	LA	242	Mar. 9	Nov. 7
New Orleans	LA	288	Feb. 20	Dec. 5
Portland	ME	143	May 10	Sept. 30
Baltimore	MD	231	Mar. 26	Nov. 13
Worcester	MA	172	Apr. 27	Oct. 17
Lansing	MI	140	May 13	Sept. 30
Marquette	MI	159	May 12	Oct. 19
Duluth	MN	122	May 21	Sept. 21
Willmar	MN	152	May 4	Oct. 4
Columbus	MS	215	Mar. 27	Oct. 29
Vicksburg	MS	250	Mar. 13	Nov. 18
Jefferson City	MO	173	Apr. 26	Oct. 16
Fort Peck	MT	146	May 5	Sept. 28
Helena	MT	122	May 18	Sept. 18
Blair	NE	165	Apr. 27	Oct. 10
North Platte	NE	136	May 11	Sept. 24
Las Vegas	NV	259	Mar. 7	Nov. 21
Concord	NH	121	May 23	Sept. 22
*Newark	NJ	219	Apr. 4	Nov. 10*
Carlsbad	NM	223	Mar. 29	Nov. 7
Los Alamos	NM	157	May 8	Oct. 13
Albany	NY	144	May 7	Sept. 29
Syracuse	NY	170	Apr. 28	Oct. 16
Fayetteville	NC	212	Apr. 2	Oct. 31
Bismarck	ND	129	May 14	Sept. 20
Akron	OH	168	May 3	Oct. 18
Cincinnati	OH	195	Apr. 14	Oct. 27
Lawton	OK	217	Apr. 1	Nov. 5
Tulsa	OK	218	Mar. 30	Nov. 4
Pendleton	OR	188	Apr. 15	Oct. 21
Portland	OR	217	Apr. 3	Nov. 7
Carlisle	PA	182	Apr. 20	Oct. 20
Williamsport	PA	168	Apr. 29	Oct. 15
Kingston	RI	144	May 8	Sept. 30
Charleston	SC	253	Mar. 11	Nov. 20
Columbia	SC	211	Apr. 4	Nov. 2
Rapid City	SD	145	May 7	Sept. 29
Memphis	TN	228	Mar. 23	Nov. 7
Nashville	TN	207	Apr. 5	Oct. 29
Amarillo	TX	197	Apr. 14	Oct. 29
Denton	TX	231	Mar. 25	Nov. 12
San Antonio	TX	265	Mar. 3	Nov. 24
Cedar City	UT	134	May 20	Oct. 2
Spanish Fork	UT	156	May 8	Oct. 12
Burlington	VT	142	May 11	Oct. 1
Norfolk	VA	239	Mar. 23	Nov. 17
Richmond	VA	198	Apr. 10	Oct. 26
Seattle	WA	232	Mar. 24	Nov. 11
Spokane	WA	153	May 4	Oct. 5
Parkersburg	WV	175	Apr. 25	Oct. 18
Green Bay	WI	143	May 12	Oct. 2
Janesville	WI	164	Apr. 28	Oct. 10
Casper	WY	123	May 22	Sept. 22


----------



## pot man27 (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks alot, i now plan to start germination of 20 plants tonite to give them time to gorw before the outdoor plant


----------

